# Zoo med heating pad on wood?



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi can you put a zoo med heating pad under a wooden tortoises table?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 8, 2015)

No. http://zoomed.com/Library//ProductDBFiles/ReptiThermUTH.pdf

"Do not use the ReptiTherm® on anything other than glass terrariums:
NO ACRYLIC cages 
NO METAL cages 
NO WOOD cages"


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't think they recommend it. Why are you using a heat pad?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 8, 2015)

I tried to use one for a travel set up and it just didn't put out enough heat. I ended up using a ceramic heat emitter with a lamp stand and was able to get good temps that way. If you're uncertain what I'm referring to, let me know, and I'll happily send you links.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2015)

Amyjoe09 said:


> Hi can you put a zoo med heating pad under a wooden tortoises table?



No. Its not safe.

And I would not recommend heating pads for an indoor tortoise enclosure anyway.

What species and what are you trying to do? There are better ways to heat an enclosure.


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a young Sulcata and I had a pad laying around but I'm not going to use it...


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

And why do none of my local stores sell muzuri  I was thinking about trying


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

I got her from someone that gave me direction to keep her the "old way" I even built a table under her instructions that now I'm thinking about modifying it because was not built to hold humidity. She said low humidity and dont leave water in her table! And she gave me a bag of lizard litter and said look at the back it says sulcuta... Witch i just found out yesterday its not a top substance by far.


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

What about a pig pad could I use one of those under the table? I tried looking it up but it kept giving info on mini pigs for some reason...


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> No. Its not safe.
> 
> And I would not recommend heating pads for an indoor tortoise enclosure anyway.
> 
> What species and what are you trying to do? There are better ways to heat an enclosure.


What about a pig pad? I am not warming up to the ideal of a heat emitter... I just want something I can keep on at night with the lamps off...


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

lismar79 said:


> I don't think they recommend it. Why are you using a heat pad?


I'm not using it just wanted to know if it was an option


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2015)

Amyjoe09 said:


> And why do none of my local stores sell muzuri  I was thinking about trying


You have to order it from a feed store, or you can buy it from one of many online sellers. You will only need a tiny amount for a little one, so while the shipping might seem high, even one pound will last you for many months.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2015)

You should not put anything like a pad UNDER the table. They are not meant to have anything on top of them like that. 

Resign yourself to overhead heat. Many of us use it safely. Plus it's more natural for the tortoise.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2015)

Amyjoe09 said:


> What about a pig pad? I am not warming up to the ideal of a heat emitter... I just want something I can keep on at night with the lamps off...



Heating from underneath is not ideal for small ones. I would not recommend it.

Why don't you like the idea of a heat emitter? All heat, no light, they last forever... I've got one that has been in near continuous use since 1991.

Using a closed chamber is much simpler, more efficient, and it also opens up other heating strategies too, like radiant heat panels that would attach to the roof of the enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2015)

Here is the heat emitter we're talking about:


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> You have to order it from a feed store, or you can buy it from one of many online sellers. You will only need a tiny amount for a little one, so while the shipping might seem high, even one pound will last you for many months.


If I did order a huge bag would it go bad? Do you know shelf life?


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Tom said:


> Heating from underneath is not ideal for small ones. I would not recommend it.
> 
> Why don't you like the idea of a heat emitter? All heat, no light, they last forever... I've got one that has been in near continuous use since 1991.
> 
> Using a closed chamber is much simpler, more efficient, and it also opens up other heating strategies too, like radiant heat panels that would attach to the roof of the enclosure.


I spent months building her table before I got her and I don't want to give up quite yet... If I lined the entire inside with glass and glass top would that be considered closed?


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Here is the heat emitter we're talking about:
> 
> View attachment 155088


Thank you I was worried about burns but I think it may just be the way to go!


----------



## agintz (Nov 9, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> I tried to use one for a travel set up and it just didn't put out enough heat. I ended up using a ceramic heat emitter with a lamp stand and was able to get good temps that way. If you're uncertain what I'm referring to, let me know, and I'll happily send you links.


I would love to see these links. I am in the process of converting my sulcata's outdoor room. This is the first winter we plan to keep her out night through winter (she just turned 4 and is 3.5 lbs.). I am so nervous about it! We live in Phoenix, but it can get down into the 40's, sometimes even the 30's at night. She has an entrance into the back of our garden shed that leads to her area of 2' by 3'. I'm not sure its warm enough :/ What should our goal temps be? I thought it was just to keep it at 60 or above for a low, but have noticed higher temps mentioned since I have joined the forum (newby).


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2015)

Amyjoe09 said:


> If I did order a huge bag would it go bad? Do you know shelf life?


 No I don't know the shelf life, but 25 pounds would last a hatchling years. I have more than 50 tortoises, mostly adults and older juveniles, and 25 pounds lasts me 2 months. That's is way more than you need.

The temperature, humidity, and how well you seal it are all factors in shelf life.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2015)

Amyjoe09 said:


> I spent months building her table before I got her and I don't want to give up quite yet... If I lined the entire inside with glass and glass top would that be considered closed?


Many people face this dilemma. I did. Your life will just be so much easier when you realize that starting from scratch and just buying or building the right style of enclosure will make everything so much better, especially for your tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2015)

Amyjoe09 said:


> I spent months building her table before I got her and I don't want to give up quite yet... If I lined the entire inside with glass and glass top would that be considered closed?



Tom's 'closed chamber' approach is the easy way to provide what your baby needs to grow smoothly and healthy, but it's not the only way. You can try to modify your table. A couple of our members have purchased little greenhouse-type affairs to put over their tables and all I do is simply cover my table. What you're shooting for is a closed system that keeps the warm, moist air inside the habitat, and keeps the cooler air from your room out.

Build some sort of framework over the top that you can hang your lights and heat emitter from, and simply drape plastic sheeting or aluminum foil over the framework. Stuff your tortoise's hiding place with moistened sphagnum moss.

I'll try to find a couple links to the greenhouse tort tables for you to look at.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2015)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/mini-greenhouse-as-a-closed-chamber.94895/#post-883868

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...from-this-winter-pic-heavy.94380/#post-886869


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 10, 2015)

agintz said:


> I would love to see these links. I am in the process of converting my sulcata's outdoor room. This is the first winter we plan to keep her out night through winter (she just turned 4 and is 3.5 lbs.). I am so nervous about it! We live in Phoenix, but it can get down into the 40's, sometimes even the 30's at night. She has an entrance into the back of our garden shed that leads to her area of 2' by 3'. I'm not sure its warm enough :/ What should our goal temps be? I thought it was just to keep it at 60 or above for a low, but have noticed higher temps mentioned since I have joined the forum (newby).


I live in South Florida. It can get cold here too at night for several months. 60f is too low for their heated hide area. 
I keep my hide boxes ( outside ) at 80-85f. All winter ( it's just 3 months here ). They can still come out and sun / graze in the heat of the day. 

Depending on size / insulation you can do this in several ways. A ceramic heat emitter might do it in a small box , I have a " Hound Heater " in one it does the trick but high on electricity. My next one will have an oil heater instead. My largest Sulcata is 40 lbs, smallest 9 lbs. they both need 80f in their box. 

I've seen people use a pig blanket , right on the plywood floor with success. But I have not tried it. 

IMO 60f is asking for sickness. Especially with a young one.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 10, 2015)

agintz said:


> I would love to see these links. I am in the process of converting my sulcata's outdoor room. This is the first winter we plan to keep her out night through winter (she just turned 4 and is 3.5 lbs.). I am so nervous about it! We live in Phoenix, but it can get down into the 40's, sometimes even the 30's at night. She has an entrance into the back of our garden shed that leads to her area of 2' by 3'. I'm not sure its warm enough :/ What should our goal temps be? I thought it was just to keep it at 60 or above for a low, but have noticed higher temps mentioned since I have joined the forum (newby).


Hi Agintz, I'm so glad you joined the forum It looks like Alaskamike did a great job responding to your post. He gives great advice. I agree 60'F is too low. I shoot for around 80 degrees at night with my tortoise. I really noticed that my sulcata's health and level of activity really improved once I was able to get her temps warmer and provide her with a humid environment. Yvonne G already posted a photo of a ceramic heat emitter which is a good basic source of heat and I know other members have good alternatives too.

Is the tortoise you're concerned about the same adorable one in your avatar picture? If it's that sweet young little beastie, I'm questioning whether it should be outside this winter and may be better served in a closed chamber. You may want to start your own thread in the Sulcata section in "African Tortoises" or even in the Enclosure section and ask for some help housing your tortoise this winter. I bet you could get some really great advice on how to proceed this winter from fabulous forum members I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a couple questions about the heat emitter how many inches from the bottom of the enclosure does it need to be? Also can I set it right on a screen till I make a diff top...


----------



## Alaskamike (Nov 10, 2015)

Distance has everything to do with output and your enclosure. Do you have a lazer heat gun ? You can test heat on any spot with one. 

A ceramic heat bulb can set on the screen. It will make that screen very hot however.


----------



## agintz (Nov 10, 2015)

Prairie Mompictur said:


> Hi Agintz, I'm so glad you joined the forum It looks like Alaskamike did a great job responding to your post. He gives great advice. I agree 60'F is too low. I shoot for around 80 degrees at night with my tortoise. I really noticed that my sulcata's health and level of activity really improved once I was able to get her temps warmer and provide her with a humid environment. Yvonne G already posted a photo of a ceramic heat emitter which is a good basic source of heat and I know other members have good alternatives too.
> 
> Is the tortoise you're concerned about the same adorable one in your avatar picture? If it's that sweet young little beastie, I'm questioning whether it should be outside this winter and may be better served in a closed chamber. You may want to start your own thread in the Sulcata section in "African Tortoises" or even in the Enclosure section and ask for some help housing your tortoise this winter. I bet you could get some really great advice on how to proceed this winter from fabulous forum members I'll keep an eye out for you!


That is her in the picture, but it was four years ago  She is now 1600 g (i belive only 34g in that photo..so cute!)


----------



## Amyjoe09 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey Tom or anyone I just got my CHE in the mail and was wondering is there a link on the safest most effective way to use it?


----------

